

Any HN'ers in Austin TX, or going to SXSW? - templaedhel

I'm a frontend web dev, and heading to SXSW for the interactive section, and some music. Is there any HN community active in Austin with meetups etc?<p>Can anyone recommend a good place to stay, or a must see sxsw panel?<p>Just sort of getting a feel for what to expect, any insight is welcome.
======
caw
I'm in Austin, but I moved here just recently so I wasn't around for the last
SXSW. As far as active HN community, there was a thread about it ages ago, but
nothing ever happened (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3221674>). It
stands to reason that we might be able to arrange something with the greater
HN community with SXSW.

I'm not going to SXSW as it's not in the job description. If anyone is going
to be here
[[http://lanfest.intel.com/?page=event&eventid=1874](http://lanfest.intel.com/?page=event&eventid=1874)]
on Friday around ~3pm I can probably meet up with you.

